# Vorspeise: Scampi, Avocado, Chiabata & Aioli samt Aiolirezept



## chippog (13. März 2006)

Scampi, Avocado & Aioli "an" Chiabata a la Seehund

Reife Avocado halbieren, den Kern herausnehmen und mit Scampi Aioli (im Handel erhältlich) füllen.

Den Teller dekorativ nach eigener Fantasie und Möglichkeiten ausgarnieren.

Warmes Chiabata Brot und einen trockenen ital. Weißwein oder Franken passt immer dazu.


(chippog: wer jedoch lieber aioli selber baut hier eine version von havkat!)


Aioli a la havkat

Man nehme:
Frische Eier vom Hühnerhugo seines Vertrauens
Gutes Pflanzenöl (kein Olivenöl!)
Mittelscharfen Senf
Zitrone
Meersalz
Tabasco
Knoblauchzehen (3-300, je nach Menge der Majo)
Milch

Je nach erwarteter Personenzahl so bummelig 2-8 Eier. Den Dotter sorgfältig vom Eiweiß trennen. Was ihr mit dem Eiweiß macht bleibt euch überlassen.
Die Dotter in einer Schüssel mit 1-3TL Senf, Zitronensaft, Salz, und Tabasco verrühren.
Mixer auf volle Pulle und zunächst gaaanz vorsichtig, fast tröpfchenweise das Öl dazugeben.
Wenn die Geschichte emulgiert, kann´s büschen mehr Öl sein.
Wenn Menge und Konsistenz stimmen kann man noch Milch hinzugeben falls die Geschichte zu fest ist (Geschmackssache).
Noch mal abschmecken und dann den durchgepressten Knofi rein und gründlich verrühren.
Entwickelt, nach einer Nacht im Kühlschrank, ungeahntes Aroma! 
Passt zu Gegrilltem, Fisch und besonders zu Meeresfrüchten. (Mein Tip: Als Dip zu Miesmuscheln in Weißweinsud!!)
Lebensabschnittspartner sollten mein Aioli immer zusammen verzehren....könnte Stress geben. 
Achja! Wichtig zum Gelingen. Dotter und Öl sollten Zimmertemperatur haben, von wegen der Emulgation und so. Also die Eggies rechtzeitig aus dem Kühlschrank nehmen.


----------

